# R4221 dust upgrade



## skitchin1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I bought a danco rubber gasket. I Match old rubber collector on top of gasket rubber. Trim it poked holes in it with steak knife. Installed it. Worked like a charm. Only had a few larger flakes behind the saw vs a pile of saw dust. Blade scuffed bottom of rubber but no hole.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Good solution. Where did you get the rubber gasket material?


----------



## skitchin1 (Feb 8, 2019)

I got it at menards. 
I seen a video of a guy using neoprene rubber from ebay. Google home d for rubber. Every thing had to be ordered in. Google menards this came up for rubber. Felt none flex but still flex. And for $5 for 2 sheets why not give it a try. Anything better then noting. It gets the dust and the chips go under it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

